# Microsoft Office 2003 AIO--What is AIO?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Today, I was in an office doing some networking on a 24-computer+ network and I saw someone installing Microsoft Office 2003 AIO. What is AIO? Also, on its initial installation screen where you choose what to install, there were the following choices:
 Microsoft Office 2003
 Visio 2003
 Microsoft Project
 Front Page
 One Note
 And an option to create stand-alone ISOs.
What kind of disk is this? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## youngstown (Aug 19, 2004)

i seriously not sure but search on google?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I tried Google; but, no help there.


----------



## youngstown (Aug 19, 2004)

u sure its not like some other country product?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Here's some other forums that may help provide more information (AIO - All In One):

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=118012
http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=102537
http://xbetas.com/board/showthread.php?t=6
http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t276434.html


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That answers my question.

Thanks.


----------

